# What shall we do with the money? Please vote!



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

You have all been responsible for raising an incredible £500+ for Anneymouse.   

It really is a remarkable feat and I am immensely proud of everyone of you.  Thank you so very much! 8)

So now you have the right to say what you think we should do with it. *We will definitely be sending flowers to provide her with a link to a dedicated thread announcing what we've done*, but the choice of what happens next is entirely up to you.

You are allowed two choices, so please think carefully before making your selections. I am also allowing you to change your votes if you change your mind. :wink:

The poll will close at 6pm on Wednesday evening to allow time to organise the next stage... 

Please also post 'Voted' as a reply to this thread so we can see who has voted.

Cheers guys,

rich


----------



## SAJ77

Voted


----------



## ScoobyTT

Voted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lazerjules

Voted


----------



## basky

Voted


----------



## NaughTTy

Voted


----------



## Charlie

voted 

Charlie


----------



## seasurfer

Donated and Voted 

Gill


----------



## brittan

Voted.

I had to looking to find Triple's Idea which is on Page 8 of the donation thread - and now here:

_How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?

It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"

Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread

Don't know if this is achievable, or you like the idea, but I'm trying _


----------



## Jamo8

Voted


----------



## gadgetboy38

Voted !!


----------



## Grahame Clayton

Voted.


----------



## rustyintegrale

brittan said:


> Voted.
> 
> I had to looking to find Triple's Idea which is on Page 8 of the donation thread - and now here:
> 
> _How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?
> 
> It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"
> 
> Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread
> 
> Don't know if this is achievable, or you like the idea, but I'm trying _


Thanks Brian. I thought the link would work but it doesn't, so well done.


----------



## TT51

Voted 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Voted


----------



## L9KYM

Voted 

L9KYM


----------



## triplefan

Voted


----------



## Johny D

voted...


----------



## mikeat45

voted


----------



## wul

voted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Voted


----------



## mighTy Tee

ditto


----------



## TonyZed

Voted 

TonyZ


----------



## ttjay

Voted


----------



## steveupton

Voted


----------



## rustyintegrale

Mmmmmm, that's interesting. 68 donations and 74 votes... :roll:

That would suggest that some people are voting who have not donated. By all means vote but please donate first... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The vote looks pretty close at the moment and if necessary we can take maybe the top four or five suggestions and set up another poll to pick a winner from those. We don't want to be behaving like the politicians do we... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## stiffler69

Why not notify anney of the money donated and allow her to choose what she wants to do or alternateivly we need to find out what she likes to do from a work collegue or family member


----------



## rustyintegrale

stiffler69 said:


> Why not notify anney of the money donated and allow her to choose what she wants to do or alternateivly we need to find out what she likes to do from a work collegue or family member


Well that's kind of what Triple's idea is based around, so she has some choice available.

The problem is none of us really know Anney. Trying to find out more about her at this stage is a bit tricky if we're to maintain our secret. I had to be a bit 'creative' when trying to find out where she worked for example, and fortunately I concocted a great story so she was fairly free with the info... :wink:

I think at this stage we need to stick with what we've got for options. If Triple's idea is chosen then we have another opportunity to 'tailor' the choices and there will always be an option for straight cash.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nilesong

Voted


----------



## Jamo8

rustyintegrale said:


> stiffler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not notify anney of the money donated and allow her to choose what she wants to do or alternateivly we need to find out what she likes to do from a work collegue or family member
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's kind of what Triple's idea is based around, so she has some choice available.
> 
> The problem is none of us really know Anney. Trying to find out more about her at this stage is a bit tricky if we're to maintain our secret. I had to be a bit 'creative' when trying to find out where she worked for example, and fortunately I concocted a great story so she was fairly free with the info... :wink:
> 
> I think at this stage we need to stick with what we've got for options. If Triple's idea is chosen then we have another opportunity to 'tailor' the choices and there will always be an option for straight cash.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

You are spot on Rich this has been handled superbly by yourself so far and is just simmering to a great climax,well done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Martyn


----------



## sTTranger

Hey guys just seen all of this, maybe you should think about a camera system, make her feel a little safer and less vunerable. Not in the office at the mo, but ill make a donation when i get back [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

sTTranger said:


> Hey guys just seen all of this, maybe you should think about a camera system, make her feel a little safer and less vunerable. Not in the office at the mo, but ill make a donation when i get back [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


A camera option is on the list Dave... :wink:


----------



## les

Voted.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, we seem to be getting more votes for the poll than the number of people recorded on myPayPal list as having donated. :?

If you want to vote then please donate first via PayPal to [email protected] and mark your payment as a gift. You can donate just £1 and this buys you the same right to vote as everyone else.

If you don't wish to donate then please can I ask that you refrain from voting because it is unfair on those who have earned the right, and just makes the whole democratic process of having a say in where the money goes ineffectual.

Please also post 'voted' on this thread so we can check. 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Guest

Voted.


----------



## Jae

Voted


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> Guys, we seem to be getting more votes for the poll than the number of people recorded on myPayPal list as having donated. :?
> 
> If you want to vote then please donate first via PayPal to [email protected] and mark your payment as a gift. You can donate just £1 and this buys you the same right to vote as everyone else.
> 
> If you don't wish to donate then please can I ask that you refrain from voting because it is unfair on those who have earned the right, and just makes the whole democratic process of having a say in where the money goes ineffectual.
> 
> Please also post 'voted' on this thread so we can check.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich


Rich are you sure its not counting the 2 votes each rather than the number of people voting and maybe if people have a change in mind its counting them again? :?


----------



## Mike753TT

Voted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Donated and voted


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> Rich are you sure its not counting the 2 votes each rather than the number of people voting and maybe if people have a change in mind its counting them again? :?


Yeah that's a possibility Les. Certainly the 'two votes' option. I'll just keep an eye on it!

Cheers

rich


----------



## thecoach

voted


----------



## rustyintegrale

Mmmmmm this is getting exciting! Don't forget this poll will close at 6pm on Wednesday. I also have a response to an earlier enquiry I made which I will tell you about after the poll closes.

But whatever happens Ive really enjoyed doing this and thank you all once again for your amazing support.

Cheers guys,

rich


----------



## sTTranger

sent payment over, now before i use my second vote, what was triplefans idea??


----------



## mikecrossuk

Voted!!


----------



## triplefan

sTTranger said:


> sent payment over, now before i use my second vote, what was triplefans idea??


How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?

It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"

Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread


----------



## trevp84

Voted!!!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

did 111 people donate  thats well good


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Tony, that is good, i know i would appreciate something like this, it is a really nice gesture from us all - well done Rich

Gill


----------



## kennyspaceman

Voted 8)


----------



## motafix

Voted


----------



## Charlie

tony_rigby_uk said:


> did 111 people donate  thats well good


Dunno mate but I know Rich was saying that it seemed like people who hadn't donated were voting, despite being specifically asked not to :? not sure if it was just a calculation issue though due to peeps having two votes.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> did 111 people donate  thats well good
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno mate but I know Rich was saying that it seemed like people who hadn't donated were voting, despite being specifically asked not to :? not sure if it was just a calculation issue though due to peeps having two votes.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well we've had 70 donations and I guess the assumption that everyone making two votes is the primary reason for the discrepancy here. But that means some haven't voted at all. :?

C'mon guys, the poll ends at 6pm today (Wednesday) and then it's a race to get everything organised for delivery on Friday. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## les

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> did 111 people donate  thats well good
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno mate but I know Rich was saying that it seemed like people who hadn't donated were voting, despite being specifically asked not to :? not sure if it was just a calculation issue though due to peeps having two votes.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we've had 70 donations and I guess the assumption that everyone making two votes is the primary reason for the discrepancy here. But that means some haven't voted at all. :?
> 
> C'mon guys, the poll ends at 6pm today (Wednesday) and then it's a race to get everything organised for delivery on Friday.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Maybe not everyone made 2 votes though as the 2 votes is only an option :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> Maybe not everyone made 2 votes though as the 2 votes is only an option :?


Very true Les. 

I think our reveal to Anney will be very timely. She's posted for the first time indicating her intentions car-wise. Ignoring the Coupe/Roadster differences for a minute, we just need to persuade her back into a TT 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## sTTranger

whats triplefans idea??


----------



## rustyintegrale

sTTranger said:


> whats triplefans idea??


Dave, keep up mate... :wink:

He posted the answer to that the last time you asked on this thread... :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173304&start=30#p1763609

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6

Voted.

IMO a CCTV system is a MUST here. If Annie is to get ANY peace of mind at night, knowing this guy has her address, especially if and when she gets a new TT (and bearing in mind the outside possibility that a persan might infact be brought to justice) then this is invaluable and she can feel protected and watched over courtesy of her TT chums.

other than that, the R8 day is an unforgettable experience :wink:


----------



## TT51

Looks like its going to be a hung parliament to me :lol:

Even though I had my own suggestion (R8) I actually think Andy's idea rocks [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## sTTranger

yeah, i think andys idea is spot on


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> Looks like its going to be a hung parliament to me :lol:
> 
> Even though I had my own suggestion (R8) I actually think Andy's idea rocks [smiley=dude.gif]


I think I'm on to a possible solution that will keep the majority happy... 

Just waiting for a couple of bits of info... :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT

rustyintegrale said:


> I think I'm on to a possible solution that will keep the majority happy...
> Just waiting for a couple of bits of info... :wink:


My tuppence is that while Triple's idea _is_ a good idea it does delay the giving process a bit which perhaps takes the surprise edge off it. Personally I think I'd either receive a gift straight off rather than choosing something which would then be bought, or the loot so I could choose my own. Just a thought.... 

I wonder, does anyone know anneymouse sufficiently to be able to say "yeah, she'd definitely love XYZ" out of the ideas you've all thought of?


----------



## L9KYM

Hi

I have been sending her a few PM's just to see if she is ok and things are moving on. I might be able to find out what she would like with a bit of tact.

L9KYM


----------



## rustyintegrale

Right guys, the poll is officially ended. No more votes will be counted! 

So this is the official result...










Now I have a proposal. It's too late now to start getting info out of Anney to determine what she'd like. Not only will it delay the process of actually giving her what we've collected and revealing the whole thread, it might arouse her suspicions and ruin the surprise. :?

L9KYM thank you for your input, I think you will like the solution I'm about to propose. In fact I believe the majority will, given the way the votes have gone.

So first, we are going to be sending a bouquet of flowers possibly with a few extras like choccies, a vase and a teddy...  I'm allowing £50-60 for this and the idea is to send them to her place of work on Friday. To guarantee this I need to place the order tomorrow. I will obviously need a thread to give her a link to so I will create one after I have written this. PLEASE DO NOT POST IN THIS NEW THREAD. I will be writing the 'reveal' text and changing the thread title so this will be the first thing she sees.

So apart from the flowers what else will she get? The biggest vote was for a Spa/Pamper day, followed by Triple's idea (which I am 'borrowing' for my proposal) and then the R8 experience.

So I have preliminarily arranged an R8 experience in Loughborough lasting approximately 1.5 hours where Anney will get instruction and then be allowed to drive 6-8 miles in an R8. After that, she and a friend of her choice will go to a spa for a Bannatyne Relaxation Day for Two in her choice of Sutton Coldfield, Solihull or Birmingham. Here both of them will have a facial and a full massage. They can then use the club facilities all day including a gym, pool, jacuzzi, and steam room. She will only have to drive for an hour between each experience, so it will be a full on day... 

So the cost of the R8 experience and the Spa Day for Two is approximately £200-220 so we have plenty left over...  We are currently nudging £550 in total so I suggest we allow her to use the balance as she chooses.

Don't forget she will also be getting a year's TTOC membership courtesy of the TTOC  and also a free FULL service from our friends at APS. 

So before I concoct a 'reveal' thread along the lines of our EuroTTrip launches (MonTTe and BliTTz) please can I have your approvals on what I am planning? :roll:

I hope you all like it as I've tried to encompass everyones wishes. Once she has opened the thread you will all then be free to add your suggestions for other ways for her to spend her cash and enjoy the banter that will no doubt follow! 

Exciting innit?! 

cheers

Rich


----------



## Johny D

sounds like a plan, once again, great job Rusty


----------



## TT51

Sterling job Rich top man that gets my approval

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

Great stuff. Thanks for trying to please everyone all the time. Looks like you've succeeded.

Doug


----------



## les

Yep seems a good way to go so go for it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Great Plan Rusty you get my vote 
Followed a White R8 today really stunning motor I'm sure AnneyM will love it.

Kevin


----------



## Charlie

FANBLEEDINTASTIC - what a fabulous job you have done Rich, I am so excited as I know how absolutely overwhelmed, shocked, delighted, touched, moved and excited I would be if it were me on the receiving end. We should all be proud of ourselves for being involved and proud of Rich for walking the walk and taking this on, I know I am  .

Charlie


----------



## Fictorious

I think it's a great way to do this, massively good job on all fronts. She's not gonna know what hit her!


----------



## Guest

good work chap.


----------



## rustyintegrale

I'm glad you're all liking it guys... 

So the message on the gift tag with the flowers... just this...

http://tinyurl.com/376wqv7

xx

Good?


----------



## Guest

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm glad you're all liking it guys...
> 
> So the message on the gift tag with the flowers... just this...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/376wqv7
> 
> xx
> 
> Good?


Hopefully after recent events, she won't be scared by such a random message? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're all liking it guys...
> 
> So the message on the gift tag with the flowers... just this...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/376wqv7
> 
> xx
> 
> Good?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully after recent events, she won't be scared by such a random message? :?
Click to expand...

The kisses will make it friendly. :wink:


----------



## L9KYM

Lovely, Anneymouse will be over the moon.

Glad I could help with some info.

L9KYM


----------



## mikeat45

ticks all the boxes Rich well done


----------



## ScoobyTT

Nice one Rich, I think that's a good mix of stuff


----------



## mikecrossuk

Sounds like a plan Rich and a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from me.

Thanks for setting this up you've done a great job running it

Mike


----------



## Jamo8

Well done Rich great ideas, congrats on the handling of this mate right from the start,also well done to all for showing the love [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and community spirit of The TT forum  What about a mention of the forum on her card with the flowers to erradicate any fears she may have receiving random flowers :?:

Martyn


----------



## Mike753TT

Great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38

Great idea mate well done 

Charles


----------



## triplefan

Have I missed it................................

What was the final total???


----------



## ScoobyTT

Back a page, heading for £550 I think.


----------



## thecoach

Excellent Rich..job well done ..... :lol:


----------



## triplefan

ScoobyTT said:


> Back a page, heading for £550 I think.


Ah yes, got it now, thanks


----------



## lazerjules

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## kennyspaceman

good plan. got my vote. well done.


----------



## Nilesong

Great choice of gift! Well done Rich.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys, it's all looking good. 

I've just ordered the flowers for delivery to the school tomorrow and emailed them to let them know they're coming - just in case Anney is having a day off...

Hopefully someone there will be able to deliver them should she not be around... :roll:

I will be writing the 'reveal' thread here later...

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173563

As requested last night, please do not post anything here. The title will change, so please don't think it's then okay to post. No responses, absolutely nothing until Anney posts and we therefore know she has seen it.       

*Jae, will you be able to make the thread/forum open to Anney from 9am UK time tomorrow (Friday)? Hopefully by then she will be busy at the school and not get on the Forum until she receives the flowers during the day.

Mods, if by chance someone does post on the above thread please can you delete or make it invisible somehow?*

Okay guys, thanks for all the positive comments. I wish we could all be flies on the walls when she gets that bouquet... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## seasurfer

Thats brill work you've done there Rich, im quite excited for her  Excellent choices i am sure she will love it all

Gill


----------



## NaughTTy

Cracking job Rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Just had an email from the school - we've got the right place! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

rustyintegrale said:


> Just had an email from the school - we've got the right place! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brilliant !!!

the suspence is killing me... i'm gonna be watching and waiting all night to see how this goes !!


----------



## seasurfer

me too 

Gill


----------



## rustyintegrale

Just posted Anney's reveal if any of you want a sneak preview...

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173563&p=1764700#p1764700

No comments on that thread please!


----------



## McKenzie

rustyintegrale said:


> Just posted Anney's reveal if any of you want a sneak preview...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173563&p=1764700#p1764700
> 
> No comments on that thread please!


Thats awesome, thats going to put her faith back in man kind after this. Really well organised and a very noble thing to do.


----------



## les

I hope you have sent her a PM to that thread Rich or she may never find it :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> I hope you have sent her a PM to that thread Rich or she may never find it :lol:


I've thought of that Les. :wink:

It's written on the tag being delivered with the flowers tomorrow. All it says is...

http://tinyurl.com/376wqv7

xxx

I also emailed the head teacher with the link in case they write it down wrong at the florists... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan

Top job Rich, excellent artwork and sentiments shared by us all.

Anney, enjoy


----------



## ScoobyTT

Nice one RIch [smiley=thumbsup.gif] One wee tweak suggestion (take it or leave it as I don't want to start a hair-splitting debate over wording!) would be to take out the "are you gobsmacked? we bet you are..." bit cos I don't think we need to suggest that she would/should be. I reckon she'll let us know regardless


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> Nice one RIch [smiley=thumbsup.gif] One wee tweak suggestion (take it or leave it as I don't want to start a hair-splitting debate over wording!) would be to take out the "are you gobsmacked? we bet you are..." bit cos I don't think we need to suggest that she would/should be. I reckon she'll let us know regardless


Yep, on reading it again I agree. Have chopped it out...


----------



## Jamo8

rustyintegrale said:


> Just posted Anney's reveal if any of you want a sneak preview...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173563&p=1764700#p1764700
> 
> No comments on that thread please!


Fantastic Rich, :wink: .Anney will love it, you've put some work into that mate.I think we are all exited about tommorow,one more sleep :lol: :lol:

Martyn


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
If tomorrow brings a big smile to Anney's face and I am sure it will, then it has all been worth the organising.
Nice one Rich! This was a lovely idea.
You do know that if you get her into an R8 Anney may just may like it more than a TT......................No, probably not. I didn't.


----------



## TT51

Yep very good Rich you have done a great job from start to finish of this sneaky deed and like many others need to give you a pat on the back 

May even catch up with you to do just that soon at a Sussex or Kent meet 8)

Looking forward to tomorrow like it was me receiving all the nice goodies :roll:

Neil


----------



## Mike753TT

Fantastice job Rich looks great and after being away from the forum for a few months this reminds me why I will be getting back into a TT. The members on here will are fantastic................well done to all who contributed, I'm sure there will be a few tears [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

